#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  Allah kijkt niet naar jullie uiterlijk, maar naar jullie harten

## awwab

*Allah kijkt niet naar jullie uiterlijk, maar naar jullie harten* 
Door: Shaych Mohammed bin Saalih al-`Othaymien   



Op gezag van abie Hurayrah `Abdelrahmaan bin Sakhr (*رضي الله عنه*) die zei: De profeet (*صلى الله عليه و سلم*) heeft gezegd:

_"Allah kijkt niet naar jullie lichamen, en niet naar jullie uiterlijk, maar Hij kijkt naar jullie harten."_(Overgeleverd door Moslim)

Shaych Mohammed bin Saalih al-`Othaymien zegt over deze overlevering het volgende:

Deze overlevering duidt op datgene waar de volgende uitspraak van Allah op duidt:

*O mensheid! We hebben jullie geschapen vanuit een man en vrouw, en Wij hebben jullie tot volkeren en stammen gemaakt zodat jullie elkaar kennen. Voorwaar, de meest edele van jullie bij Allah zijn degenen die het meeste taqwa hebben. Voorwaar Allah is van alles op de hoogte, Alwetend.* [al-Hoedjoeraat (49): 13]

Allah (de Verhevene) kijkt dus niet naar de lichamen van zijn dienaren. Zijn deze groot of klein, sterk of zwak. En Hij kijkt niet naar het uiterlijk, knap of lelijk. Dit alles stelt niets voor bij Allah. En Hij kijkt ook niet naar iemands afkomst. Is het een edele (hoge) afstamming of een lage afstamming. En Hij kijkt ook niet naar iemands rijkdommen. Allah kijkt nooit naar iets van het bovengenoemde. Dus er is geen band tussen Allah en Zijn dienaren behalve met _taqwa_ (vrees voor Allah). Degene die Allah het meest vreest, die staat het dichtst bij Allah en is degene met de meeste eer bij Allah. Schep dus nooit op met je geld noch met je auto noch met iets anders van de wereldse zaken. Echter als Allah je laat doen slagen in het hebben van _taqwa_, dan is dit een gunst van Allah op jou. Gedank Allah hier dan om!

*Bron:* Uitleg Riyadh as-Salihien (tuinen der oprechten) van Iemaam an-Nawawie, hadieth nr. 7, blz. 60.

*Ahloelhadieth,com*

----------


## Planwest

Yes ok dan

----------


## Joes

Ma sha Allah

----------


## Joes

Altijd gedacht dat ik minder voorstelde dan de meeste zich voordoen.

----------

